# Bad convergence chips: Is it possible resistors aren't affected?



## Dave610 (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it possible NOT to have burnt/open resistors when a STK goes bad? The BV channel stopped working on my set, resulting in severe vertical pincushion of the blue.

I'm about to order the recommended STK394-160's for my 8 yr old Pioneer PRO610HD, and decided to check all the output resistors on the conv. amp, by desoldering one end of each. All checked out okay, some maybe .1 or .2 ohm out of tolerance (the meter I used doesn't have a zero-adjust option, so I had to subtract .3 ohm from actual reading.) No problems with soldered connections, apparently this board was repaired at one time (service company swapped boards under warranty for non-related issue), key solder points look great. All components on conv. amp and digital conv. boards look brand-new, nothing obviously wrong. BTW, can't seem to find any pico fuses on this set so far.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yes, it is quite possible to have a bad IC and all of the resistors undamaged. In fact, on the Pioneer sets this is not unusual. IIRC, the convergence supply fuses may be glass fuses on that set. Just be sure to check the resistors with the ICs removed and the yokes disconnected.


----------



## Dave610 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks lcaillo, I can now go ahead and order the Hitachi kit X480293 (X480295 appears to be out of stock at Tritronics). Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge, especially the convergence thread. Can't tell you how much I appreciate the info, our local service company would probably charge about $800 to swap boards - they want $130 just to turn on the set and look at the screen!


----------

